# Greek Marriage Cert for VISA



## me..me..me (Sep 16, 2015)

I am desperate to get some advice on getting my Marriage Certificate Attested. I am a UK citizen but we were married in Greece. The UK FCO will not legalise it so the UAE Embassy in the UK will not attest it.
Does anyone know of anyone who can advise me how to get around this problem. Is there anyway of doing it in the UAE from the original Certificate ie the Greek Embassy in the UAE legalising it and then getting a greek to Arabic translation here in the UAE and then getting the MOFA to attest it maybe? If I can get it legalised here I can send it to the UK for the UAE Embassy attestation if reqd.
I'm tearing my hair out. If I cannot find a solution its home to the UK for me :-( as I can't get my family out here! I don't want that.
I can't get married again in the UK apparently as we are already married!! Would need a divorce first!!!
Thanks in anticipation everyone.
Justin


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you tried speaking with a consular services company? It's likely they'll know the correct process. Of course, it will cost you, but it'll relieve you of the headache . There's loads around. You can google them yourself. I used Blair Consular Services many years ago,


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

You need to send the certificate back to Greece, where the relevant department and then the UAE Embassy in Athens (if they have one) will attest it. Follow bedougirl's advice and use a company.

edited to add: http://www.vfsattestation.com/gcc/UAE/how_to_apply.html VFS handle visas as well for Greek embassy, hence could be trusted with the documents


----------

